# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Caption competition

## gavin

Absolutely brilliant to see so many of you today in Perth.  Great to meet some forum folk for the first time.  Crabbit Dave, for example, is not crabbit at all as far as I can tell!  Mr Plan B bravely came into the lion's den (to coin a phrase) and emerged more or less in one piece.

Peter S admitted that he isn't very experienced yet with Latex which got some excited.  Not entirely sure that he knew why he got he response he did  :Wink: .

Highlight of the day though was seeing the interactions between key members of the hobby fraternity and the giants of the bee farming world.  What on earth was going on here?!!  Suitably witty captions will be rewarded in a few days with additional shots in this series  .....

----------


## kevboab

Mr Motivator returns to Perth



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mbc

"This is how you should greet me mere mortal, like this 'we're not worthy' "

----------


## mbc

"Wot, up to ear"
"Yeah, the farkin supers wur up to ear!"

----------


## crabbitdave

> Absolutely brilliant to see so many of you today in Perth.  Great to meet some forum folk for the first time.  Crabbit Dave, for example, is not crabbit at all as far as I can tell!  Mr Plan B bravely came into the lion's den (to coin a phrase) and emerged more or less in one piece.
> 
> Peter S admitted that he isn't very experienced yet with Latex which got some excited.  Not entirely sure that he knew why he got he response he did .
> 
> Highlight of the day though was seeing the interactions between key members of the hobby fraternity and the giants of the bee farming world.  What on earth was going on here?!!  Suitably witty captions will be rewarded in a few days with additional shots in this series  .....


Hi Gavin, it was good to meat you, I'll need to tell my wife and all the lads on site am not crabbit but just miss understood and not hungover grizzly they make out 
I would say I was to sad plan bee made a sharp exit before he answered any decent question's, what I learned was they are great at raising money and poor their husbandry the bit that matters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gavin

After tonight I'm going to go back to calling you crabbitdave  :Wink: .

Many thanks for the captions, guys!  Not a bad effort.  If you are all nice to me I may post another one tomorrow night.

----------


## crabbitdave

Gavin, persistent Dave would suit this better, but it's made me smile the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HJBee

Persistent Off Dave perhaps?

----------


## gavin

OK folks, see if this gets the creative juices flowing.  More captions please!

There are plenty more of these in a folder here to continue for a week or so.  Next time I'll be using a better camera phone.  The better phone is sitting here beside me but I still need to know how to get the contacts off the old one and which buttons to press on the new.  Anyway, back to the suitable words for a picture of a bee farmer exposing himself .....   :EEK!:

----------


## fatshark

How do I delete my account on SBAi?

----------


## gavin

As everyone signed up I inserted a Trojan on all their devices so any attempt to unsubscribe is futile - it just keeps resubscribing/reinstalling as necessary no matter how many times you try to get rid of it!  Look at Rosie, Prakel and countless others - they tried to go but were outfoxed by SBAi cunning .... MWWAHHH!!!

(trying hard *not* to listen to the football on the radio in the next room ..... )

There must be a fault in Drone Ranger's Trojan - his does seem to let him go as the daylength contracts but he'll be back in spring, sure as anything.

----------


## prakel

lol, bet there are days you wish you hadn't  :Smile:

----------


## crabbitdave

> Persistent Off Dave perhaps?


Waho funny nearly had to push my ribs back in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kevboab

Cheers, just put me rite aff ma breakfast !! What in gods name dae you guys get up tae at these so called meetings ?

----------


## chris

Looks like he's doing a Moulin Rouge version of "Flower of Scotland".

----------


## Wmfd

> OK folks, see if this gets the creative juices flowing.  More captions please!
> 
> There are plenty more of these in a folder here to continue for a week or so.  Next time I'll be using a better camera phone.  The better phone is sitting here beside me but I still need to know how to get the contacts off the old one and which buttons to press on the new.  Anyway, back to the suitable words for a picture of a bee farmer exposing himself .....


Beekeeping charades was a big hit, although the stewards stepped in when they one of the players pulled the "Instrumental Insemination" card

----------


## gavin

Brilliant!  Thanks folk - one of these two managed to raise a real laugh rather than just a chortle.

Kevin - I'm sworn to secrecy about what *really* goes on in Perth.  You really have to experience it for yourself.  

Here is today's instalment.

----------


## chris

Demonstration of the incompressibility of fat under vertical pressure.

----------


## kevboab

Brilliant !!!

----------


## Wmfd

> 


Whilst they gave it their best effort, the French and Saunders tribute act were judged 'somewhat disappointing'

----------


## gavin

If beekeeping doesn't work out, Wmfd, you could always turn to caption writing.  Or beekeeping in summer and caption writing in winter, that'd do it.  I like your style.  I like it so much I was helpless for a while  :Smile: .

Last one.  My turn: 'Heads, shoulders, knees and boobs, knees and boobs..... '

I'm sure others can do better ............

----------


## Jimbo

No!. You need to stick out your man boobs not your belly


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Wmfd

Thanks Gavin, beginners luck (in many ways like my beekeeping!),

David

----------


## gavin

You're a smart lot out there and have probably already worked this out, but the lady featuring in all the pictures is a local association secretary, one with special skills in the physiotherapy arena.  I've benefited myself from her kindness and her skill when I pitched up to give a talk to the locals towards the end of a bout of back pain.  She's a lovely lady and the association concerned is lucky to have such an energetic and bubbly person at their centre. 

The giant of the bee farming world is a lovely guy too  :Wink: .

----------


## The Drone Ranger

"She's going to get a surprise when I unfold these wings !"

----------


## The Drone Ranger

"Oh God she's going to see where I blew my nose on the curtains"

----------


## Jon

You have been reading too much Kafka DR. He is more likely to burst open and release a load of small hive beetle into the room!

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Perhaps

grindhouse.jpg

----------


## Jon

I was going to post a link to the John Hurt scene from the first Alien movie but someone would likely bring up their Sunday dinner.

----------

